# llamar datos de otra hoja



## joquer (Jan 21, 2010)

Hola a todos,
tengo una hoja excel que quiero que llame en una celda un dato de una celda de otro archivo. No tengo ningún problema, utilizo la función:
=[3.xls]Hoja1!$G$1
Dónde 3.xls es un archivo previamente creado sin más problemas.
La pregunta viene por que me interesaria asociar el numero a una celda de la hoja. O sea, si el numero fuese 4, que automaticamente busque el 4.xls.
Intento poner la cadena &celda& pero no me responde, me da error y no se como continuar....
Estoy perdido.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## galileogali (Jan 21, 2010)

=INDIRECTO("'[" &A3&".xls]Hoja1'!$A$1"), suponiendo que A3 esta el Selector de Numero de archivo.
Esta funcion, INDIRECTO, sólo funciona si el libro Llamado esta abierto, sino dara error. Puedes ver la Funcion creada por Laurent Longre INDIRECT.EXT que forma parte del paquete MOREFUN
o tambien construir un UDF que acuda al uso de ExecuteExcel4Macro


----------



## galileogali (Jan 21, 2010)

Tal como yo dije alguna vez pero ahora no recordaba, "no puede utilizarse en una UDF la funcion ExecuteExcel4Macro

http://www.comunidadexcel.com/funciones-formulas/funcion-t10491.html


----------



## joquer (Jan 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta !
pero no me funciona muy bien por que me obliga a tener la página abierta y no es muy operativo...
Por que no podria entonces, mirandome el problema de otra manera, de llamar a una celda mediante un dato variable ? o sea, como llamo
=[1.xls]Hoja'!$A$*celda variable*) por que con "&celda&" no me funciona.




galileogali said:


> =INDIRECTO("'[" &A3&".xls]Hoja1'!$A$1"), suponiendo que A3 esta el Selector de Numero de archivo.
> Esta funcion, INDIRECTO, sólo funciona si el libro Llamado esta abierto, sino dara error. Puedes ver la Funcion creada por Laurent Longre INDIRECT.EXT que forma parte del paquete MOREFUN
> o tambien construir un UDF que acuda al uso de ExecuteExcel4Macro


----------



## mjrofra (Jan 28, 2010)

por acá hay una discusión interesante con varias propuestas, de pronto te sea de ayuda:

http://www.ayudaexcel.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8278&p=40535&viewfull=1#post40535


----------

